# Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

In Ungarn, an einem Paylake, wurde ein 49 Kilogramm schwerer Spiegelkarpfen gefangen. Normal sieht mir das nicht mehr aus, aber jeder Fisch wirkt dagegen wie Spielzeug. Murmelrund, aber auch nicht mehr naturgemäß.





https://www.facebook.com/470207889658068/videos/1729808333698011/


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

|bigeyes krank.


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Für das Gewicht sieht der noch gar nicht mal soo schlimm aus. Man muss ja auch bedenken, dass das in den Armen des Fängers nicht seine natürliche Haltung im Wasser ist. Da zieht es dann schon mal das Bäuchlein nach unten.#h


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> |bigeyes krank.



Geh doch gleich mal in einen deutschen Supermarkt. Da kannst du kranke Wampen und Ärsche besichtigen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Andal schrieb:


> Geh doch gleich mal in einen deutschen Supermarkt. Da kannst du kranke Wampen und Ärsche besichtigen!



Und was müssen diese Essen um so auszusehen?


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und was müssen diese Essen um so auszusehen?



Schau in deren Einkaufswägen... mit der 10.000 Kalorien-Aufbaudiät sind 4 Zentner kein Problem. Musst nur genügend Fertiggerichte mit mindestens 4 Ltr. Cola am Tag runterspülen. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Andal schrieb:


> Schau in deren Einkaufswägen... mit der 10.000 Kalorien-Aufbaudiät sind 4 Zentner kein Problem. Musst nur genügend Fertiggerichte mit mindestens 4 Ltr. Cola am Tag runterspülen. :m



Jetzt weiß ich womit der Karpfen gemästet wurde. :q Glaubst du ein Fisch kann so Fett und schwer werden in normalen Gewässern und normalen Verhältnissen?

Klar, fangen muss man diesen Fisch auch erstmal, ohne Frage.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Petri Heil an den Fänger. 

Unglaublicher Fisch, würde auch gerne mal einen Karpfen in so einer Dimension fangen #6 #6 #6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Nettes Schweinchen, aber die 49kg glaub ich einfach mal nicht, so leicht wie der das Ferkel von der Matte hievt.
Lass ihn 30-35 haben, ist auch nen dickes Ding..aber der hat nie im Leben 108lb.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nettes Schweinchen, aber die 49kg glaub ich einfach mal nicht, so leicht wie der das Ferkel von der Matte hievt.
> Lass ihn 30-35 haben, ist auch nen dickes Ding..aber der hat nie im Leben 108lb.



Die Kerlchen mussten den Fisch aber auch zu Zweit halten, habe ich so noch nicht gesehen.

Aber gut, muss erst der Gerichtsvollzieher ans Wasser reisen, um Glaubwürdigkeit gegenüber den deutschen Tugenden zu vermitteln. |kopfkrat


----------



## Pirat63 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Petri Heil an den Fänger.
> 
> Unglaublicher Fisch, würde auch gerne mal einen Karpfen in so einer Dimension fangen #6 #6 #6



Genau richtige Meinung!!!!!!!!! NEID IST EINE STARKE KRAFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Glaubst du ein Fisch kann so Fett und schwer werden in normalen Gewässern und normalen Verhältnissen?



Wohl eher nicht, weil einfach nicht diese Mengen an Nahrung vorhanden sind und auch die Konkurrenz unter den Fischen eine andere ist.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber gut, muss erst der Gerichtsvollzieher ans Wasser reisen, um Glaubwürdigkeit gegenüber den deutschen Tugenden zu vermitteln. |kopfkrat



Du kennst doch die Kollegen. Bevor die sich mühsam ein Petri Heil auswürgen, wird erst mal vermutet, befürchtet und bekrittelt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Pirat63 schrieb:


> Genau richtige Meinung!!!!!!!!! NEID IST EINE STARKE KRAFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m



Was für ein Unfug? Dieses Argument ist so unhaltbar schlecht, wie kommt man überhaupt darauf? Es steht doch außer Frage, das für Rekorde alles getan wird, das eigene Leben aufs Spiel gesetzt, Dinge manipuliert werden und dergleichen.

Wenn ich jetzt im Gartenteich eine Brasse auf 12kg Füttere, danach Stippe, legitimierst du mich dann als Rekordhalter auf Brasse?

Die Frage ist doch legitim und mit Neid nicht begründet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Andal schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht, weil einfach nicht diese Mengen an Nahrung vorhanden sind und auch die Konkurrenz unter den Fischen eine andere ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Du kennst doch die Kollegen. Bevor die sich mühsam ein Petri Heil auswürgen, wird erst mal vermutet, befürchtet und bekrittelt.



Zumal ja außer Frage steht, das es ein guter Fisch ist, ob nun schwer wie Bolle, oder lang wie wie mein Picker. Nur ist doch ein Zusammenhang zwischen massivem Futtereinsatz oder gezieltem Fett werden lassen gegeben.

Für den Fänger freut es mich, ich schrieb ja, muss man auch erstmal. Mich würden nur die Begleitumstände interessieren, weshalb gerade Karpfen zu empfänglich dafür sind. Ich keinen keinen 30kg gemästeten Hecht.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Deswegen bin ich für cm:
Rekorde bei geangelten Fischen: In cm oder kg? Oder beides?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich für cm:
> Rekorde bei geangelten Fischen: In cm oder kg? Oder beides?



Daran habe ich auch gedacht. Deshalb orientiere ich mich nur noch an Längen, alles andere ist von Laichzeit und Manipulation doch recht stark geprägt. Oder du kaufst eine Forelle beim Züchter und stellt sie als deinen Fang der Öffentlichkeit vor. :q


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Eine intensive Hechthaltung, wie bei anderen Arten, haut halt nicht hin, weil die sich gegenseitig an die Kiemen gehen. Das funktioniert höchstens in einem Umfang, wie am irischen Lough Corrib, wo massiver Forellenbesatz in einem großen Gewässer zu mächtigen Hechten führt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine intensive Hechthaltung, wie bei anderen Arten, haut halt nicht hin, weil die sich gegenseitig an die Kiemen gehen. Das funktioniert höchstens in einem Umfang, wie am irischen Lough Corrib, wo massiver Forellenbesatz in einem großen Gewässer zu mächtigen Hechten führt.



Auch zu solchen absoluten Wundern der Natur? Ich meine, wir schreiben über 50kg Karpfen, das ist schon eine Hausnummer. Die Leuten machen schon für 40 Pfund ein Fass auf, hier reden wir über mehr als das Doppelte!


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mich würden nur die Begleitumstände interessieren, weshalb gerade Karpfen zu empfänglich dafür sind. Ich keinen keinen 30kg gemästeten Hecht.........



Diese Karpfen sind stark gezüchtete Speisefische, bei denen Wert auf ein möglichst schnelles Wachstum und viel Fleisch auf den Rippen gelegt wurde.
Ein Wildkarpfen aus der Donau oder Kasachstan würde so ein Gewicht niemals erreichen und wahrscheinlich an der Mästung eingehen.


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Diese Karpfen sind stark gezüchtete Speisefische, bei denen Wert auf ein möglichst schnelles Wachstum und viel Fleisch auf den Rippen gelegt wurde.
> Ein Wildkarpfen aus der Donau oder Kasachstan würde so ein Gewicht niemals erreichen und wahrscheinlich an der Mästung eingehen.



Das ist dabei des Pudels Kern. Bei Wildfischen, egal von welcher Art sind die Maxima bekannt und absehbar. Aber bei Karpfen und Regenbognern ist dermaßen viel gezüchtet worden, dass da das Ende der Fahnenstange noch nicht erreicht ist.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Unglaublicher Fisch, würde auch gerne mal einen Karpfen in so einer Dimension fangen #6 #6 #6


Find den auch geil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Mordsbrummer, aber häßlich - Wampe wie ich ;-))


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Ich finde 20kg ja schon groß :q
Aber 49kg :k
Fettes petri im wahrsten Sinne :m
Ich arbeite erstmal an heimischen 30 kg


----------



## Vanner (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Petri zu dem, auch dort sicherlich, nicht alltäglichen Fang. So ne Granate will erst mal bezwungen werden. #6


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Hier zeigt sich auch ganz deutlich der Unterschied zwischen Forum und Facebook. Wenn hier doch tatsächlich das "Petri Heil" überwiegt, geht drüben der Punk ab. So von wegen Puff, Wampe und überhaupt bin ich der Beste. Sehr typisch für die, die selber gerne wollten, aber das Hemd nicht über den Hintern passt. :m


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich meine, wir schreiben über 50kg Karpfen, das ist schon eine Hausnummer. Die Leuten machen schon für 40 Pfund ein Fass auf, hier reden wir über mehr als das Doppelte!



Ja, das ist schon irre! 

Vorerst würde es mir reichen so einen Fisch dieser Größe überhaupt mal in Natura zu sehen... schon ein 17, 18kg Karpfen wirkt schon wirklich gewaltig...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist schon irre!
> 
> Vorerst würde es mir reichen so einen Fisch dieser Größe überhaupt mal in Natura zu sehen... schon ein 17, 18kg Karpfen wirkt schon wirklich gewaltig...



Das zeigt auch Eindrucksvoll auf um was es sich für einen Fisch handelt! Zumal CR dort sicherlich in dieser Anlage Pflicht ist und dementsprechend überhaupt dieses Wachstum erfolgen kann. Heftig ist es alle mal.


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

C&R sowieso. Aber den meisten solcher Anlagen sind auch Schonhaken Pflicht, die Maße der Abhakmatte und ihre Art vorgegeben, Clinic obligatorisch, Bestimmte Vorfachmaterialien, Hakenformen, einige Leader und meistens auch geflochtene Schnur verboten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Andal schrieb:


> C&R sowieso. Aber den meisten solcher Anlagen sind auch Schonhaken Pflicht, die Maße der Abhakmatte und ihre Art vorgegeben, Clinic obligatorisch, Bestimmte Vorfachmaterialien, Hakenformen, einige Leader und meistens auch geflochtene Schnur verboten.



Wobei Schonhaken an vielen Orten auch nicht mehr so gern gesehen werden, reißen das Maul auch gern mal weit auf, wenn es kein Muschelknacker ist. Restliche Maßnahmen stecke ich mal in die Kiste "Vodoo-Zauber".

Es dürfte ja keine Brasse mehr im See schwimmen, so oft sie gefangen wird und kein Care-Paket erhält.


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Ich denke, dass viel von dem Bestimmungsgedöns auch nur die Angler locken soll. Je mehr verboten ist, desto besser muss ja das Wasser sein.


----------



## Double2004 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Derselbe Fisch wird dann ja sicherlich noch häufiger neuer Weltrekordfisch werden. Spätestens dann im Frühjahr über 50kg.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

@Double2004

Mal sehen... DIESER Fisch ist ein neuer Fisch, der war wohl noch nicht Weltrekord.. zumindest wenn ist das im Video richtig verstanden habe?


----------



## fishhawk (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Hallo,

erstmal Glückwunsch an den Fänger. Ist auch in dem besagtem Gewässer ein Ausnahmefisch.

Hab vor zwei Jahren mal  mit Leuten gesprochen, die dort schon geangelt haben. I

Die Anlage scheint ziemlich extrem zu sein, nicht nur vom Preis her. Wenn meine Informationen stimmen, werden dort keine Karpfen unter 20kg besetzt und falls welche gefangen werden, müssen sie in einen Nebenteich umgesetzt werden.
Köder müssen beim Betreiber gekauft werden, eigene Bolies nur mit Sondergenehmigung.  Ferienwohnungen in Gewässernähe, Cateringsservice am Gewässer etc. etc. .

Fische muss man allerdings immer noch selber fangen und in den Kescher scheinen sie auch nicht zu springen.

Ist sicher nicht jedermans Fall, dort zu angeln. Würde aber auch keinen verteufeln, der dort hinfährt.

Es zeigt jedenfalls, was an Wachstum möglich ist, wenn alle Bedingungen optimal sind. Und das ist in freier Wildbahn eher unwahrscheinlich. Irgendein Faktor passt da meist nicht.

Wobei aber in Frankreich auch Stauseekarpfen schon über 40kg schwer werden. Allerdings auch über entsprechende Boiliediät.


----------



## Tischbein (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Was für ein Fisch....|bigeyes


----------



## Tischbein (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Was für ein fisch


----------



## Tischbein (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Ist der überhaupt natürlich?


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

:vik:


----------



## geomas (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Wundersame Welt der Paylakes...


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Nabend,

 Solch fettgemästete Pufffische haben NULL Wert.
  Klar freut sich der Fänger . versteh ich durchaus.. Jedoch das sind keine ehrliche Fische und man kann man diese Maisbombe nie mit einem Fisch aus einem Natursee auch nur annähernd vergleichen.


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



geomas schrieb:


> Wundersame Welt der Paylakes...



 Nix Paylake ....... Das ist nix weiter als nen Puffgewässer...welches mit vorgemästeten Fischen vollgekippt wurde..


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nix Paylake ....... Das ist nix weiter als nen Puffgewässer...welches mit vorgemästeten Fischen vollgekippt wurde..


sowas nennt man z. B. Paylake ;-)



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Jedoch das sind keine ehrliche Fische und man kann man diese Maisbombe nie mit einem Fisch aus einem Natursee auch nur annähernd vergleichen.


Scheint dem Fänger latte zu sein, sonst würde er ja woanders angeln, oder?


----------



## geomas (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Soll jeder angeln, wo er will (oder es sich leisten kann). Mir egal.

Mich kriegen keine 10 Pferde an einen FoPu oder vergleichbare Gewässer mit „Sonderbesatz”, egal, ob der Fang entnommen oder zwangs-released wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



geomas schrieb:


> Soll jeder angeln, wo er will (oder es sich leisten kann). Mir egal.



#6#6#6


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Nabend Thomnas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sowas nennt man z. B. Paylake ;-)
> 
> Da man in jedem Gewässer bezahlen muß wäre automatisch JEDES Gewässer nen Paylake..
> Paylake und Puff unterscheiden sich in Art , Menge , Dichte und Herkunft des Besatzes..
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend Thomnas,



Ich glaube nicht dass ein fluss ein Paylake sein kann


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/blog/Karpfenangeln-in-Frankreich/b-71/
runterscrollen, unterm Bild. 
Gut beschrieben


----------



## geomas (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

@ Gunnar: Mit „Paylake” meinte ich kommerziell betriebene Angelgewässer oder Angelanlagen, speziell die mit von vornherein kapitalen Fischen besetzten Seen/Teiche.
In Thailand gibt es wohl auch etliche bekannte „Großfisch”-Angelanlagen, Frankreich auch (bin da kein Spezialist).

Wenn ein Verein seine Gewässer überdurchschnittlich besetzt, okay, deren Ding, find ich nicht gut. Denen egal, mir egal.

FoPus oder Exotenteiche in hierzulande betriebenen Angelanlagen sind für mich No-Go-Areas.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Bezogen auf den Weltrekord-Karpfen hier stellt sich mir aber schon auch die Frage:
Wieviele Angler vor dem Fänger haben es erfolglos probiert genau diese Maschine zu fangen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bezogen auf den Weltrekord-Karpfen hier stellt sich mir aber schon auch die Frage:
> Wieviele Angler vor dem Fänger haben es erfolglos probiert genau diese Maschine zu fangen?



Wie viele Fische werden denn bewusst NICHT gezeigt um die Öffentlichkeit und den Tourismus fern zu halten. Als Argument würde mir das nicht reichen.

Zumal der Fänger, wenn er es Öffentlich macht, sich auch der Kritik stellen muss. Wenn ich bei einem 100 Meter-Lauf mit dem Fahrrad antrete, mich danach des Rekordes rühme, wie viel Spott muss und darf ich dann aushalten?

Würdet ihr dann auch schreiben "geiles Fahrrad"?


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Rehi ....


geomas schrieb:


> @ Gunnar: Mit „Paylake” meinte ich kommerziell betriebene Angelgewässer oder Angelanlagen, speziell die mit von vornherein kapitalen Fischen besetzten Seen/Teiche.
> 
> Ist alles richtig was du sagst .... Karpfenpuffs passen da auch mit rein .. Nur das die Dichte wesentlich höher ist und Fische vorgemästet wurden.. Dazu die teilweise zweifelhafte Herkunft des Besatzes
> Paylake dagegen haben in der Masse einen eher gewachsenen Bestand (Altbestand) mit einer wesentlich geringeren Dichte..
> Diese Gewässer haben nur EINES gemeinsam das man dort bezahlen muß ( wie überall  )


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Krasser Fisch, da muss das Gerät hunnertprozendich passen und den muss man erstmal landen! Petri Heil, auch wenn ich mit so Anlagen eher wenig anfangen kann - wobei FoPus wenn man im idealfall mit spass seinen räucherofen befüllen möchte schon ok sind. Aber jeder wie er mag, wenn es dem Karpfen schlecht gehen würde wäre er nicht so riesig


----------



## geomas (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie viele Fische werden denn bewusst NICHT gezeigt um die Öffentlichkeit und den Tourismus fern zu halten. Als Argument würde mir das nicht reichen.
> 
> Zumal der Fänger, wenn er es Öffentlich macht, sich auch der Kritik stellen muss. Wenn ich bei einem 100 Meter-Lauf mit dem Fahrrad antrete, mich danach des Rekordes rühme, wie viel Spott muss und darf ich dann aushalten?
> 
> Würdet ihr dann auch schreiben "geiles Fahrrad"?



Naja, die machen ja schon ziemlich offensiv Werbung für ihren „Privaten Fischereiverein”. „Meter-Hecht-Garantie” beim Fischen mit Lebendködern ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

@Fantastic Fishing

Deswegen habe ich geschrieben "genau diese Maschine". Also genau diesen Fisch aus diesem Gewässer.  

Der Weltrekord ist in dieser Anlage schon einige Male gepurzelt - aber nur ein Bruchteil der Angler dort fängt halt Weltrekord-Fische - und das obwohl das ja "keine Kunst" ist  

Mich würde einfach mal das Verhältnis interessieren - wieviele Angler es dort schon auf genau diesen einen Fisch probiert haben  - und wieviele ihn tatsächlich gefangen haben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> 
> Deswegen habe ich die geshrieben "genau diese Maschine". Also genau diesen Fisch aus diesem Gewässer.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe sind die Preise auch recht gesalzen. Wir können den Faden ja weiterspinnen, wie viele Angler können es sich leisten?

Welcher Profi, der es könnte, würde seinen Ruf aufs Spiel setzen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein Markus Pelzer solch eine Anlage aufsucht. Gerade Karpfenangler versuchen auch durch Kompetenz im Spektrum des Mainstreams zu landen. Sieht so nicht eine Art der Selbstdemontage dann aus?

Reduziert man alles auf den Fisch, dann bleibt nicht viel als Klatschen über, ist es denn aber so einfach?


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Welcher Profi, der es könnte, würde seinen Ruf aufs Spiel setzen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein Markus Pelzer solch eine Anlage aufsucht. Gerade Karpfenangler versuchen auch durch Kompetenz im Spektrum des Mainstreams zu landen. Sieht so nicht eine Art der Selbstdemontage dann aus?



Kein Profi mit Ehre im Leib würde sich mit einem Fisch dieser Herkunft ablichten lassen.
Das wäre "Selbstmord"


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

@Fantastic Fishing
Da musste ich jetzt gerade wirklich schmunzeln  

Google mal den von dir genannten Angler in der Kombination mit dem Namen Mary


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Da musste ich jetzt gerade wirklich schmunzeln
> 
> Google mal den von dir genannten Angler in der Kombination mit dem Namen Mary



Ich kenne Mary. Bob ist doch der Nachfolger oder. Die Dame schwimmt ja nicht mehr. War das auch ein Gewässer wie dieses? War das nicht ein recht großes Baggerloch?

E: 6,5 HA, Privatsee. Entkräftet Herr Pelzer natürlich. Mein Argument jedoch nicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Kerlchen mussten den Fisch aber auch zu Zweit halten, habe ich so noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> Aber gut, muss erst der Gerichtsvollzieher ans Wasser reisen, um Glaubwürdigkeit gegenüber den deutschen Tugenden zu vermitteln. |kopfkrat



Nochmal anguggn bitte...er hält ihn spielend alleine, der andre Kerl steht im Background |rolleyes

Deine Anspielungen kannste übrigens stecken lassen.
Es gibt tonnenweise sogenannte Rekordfische, die bei genauer Betrachtung ihre Glaubwürdigkeit nicht standhalten können/werden.
Gemästete Fische gehören für mich persönlich auch nicht zu Rekordfischen.
Auch wenn dieser Fisch vielleicht bei anderen Anglern noch nicht bekannt war, dauert vielleicht nur kurze Zeit und man kennt das Viech mit Vornamen...widerlich sowas.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nochmal anguggn bitte...er hält ihn spielend alleine, der andre Kerl steht im Background |rolleyes
> 
> Deine Anspielungen kannste übrigens stecken lassen.
> Es gibt tonnenweise sogenannte Rekordfische, die bei genauer Betrachtung ihre Glaubwürdigkeit nicht standhalten können/werden.
> ...



Der Typ hält den Fisch klar Erkennbar mit. Am Ende sieht man 4 Hände den Fisch stützen. Warum sollte ein Fisch keinen Vornamen haben, hat mein Hund auch...


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Ich wollte eigentlich nur den Widerspruch aufzeigen zwischen "ist doch keine Kunst" und hunderten oder wahrscheinlich tausenden Anglern die genau an diesem "ist doch keine Kunst" gescheitert sind. Ich finde das einfach amüsant - deshalb kann das trotzdem jeder einschätzen wie er will.

Bei allen Formen des Angelns muss man ständig entscheiden wie weit man gehen möchte. 

1995 als bei uns am Vereinsteich der erste mit einer Feederrute angerückt ist und besser Satzkarpfen gefangen hat als die Kollegen mit Pose und Mais gabs auch Stimmen die gesagt haben "Das hat doch nichts mehr mit Angeln zu tun".  

Das ist ja gerade das schöne beim Angeln, es gibt nicht "richtig" und "falsch" jeder kann es so machen, wie es ihm persönlich am besten taugt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur den Widerspruch aufzeigen zwischen "ist doch keine Kunst" und hunderten oder wahrscheinlich tausenden Anglern die genau an diesem "ist doch keine Kunst" gescheitert sind. Ich finde das einfach amüsant - deshalb kann das trotzdem jeder einschätzen wie er will.
> 
> Bei allen Formen des Angelns muss man ständig entscheiden wie weit man gehen möchte.
> 
> ...



Mir geht es nicht um das Wie, sondern das WO und die Begleitumstände. Es wird als Rekord verkauft. Wenn ich jetzt eine Brasse im kleinen Teich auf 15kg züchte, wäre es dann auch so interessant? 100 Meter Lauf und Fahrrad.....

Es ist ja alles vertretbar und zum diskutieren würdig, vergessen ist der Kram übermorgen sowieso und in ferner Zeit kommt jemand der es toppt und wenn er dem Fisch Blei ins Maul stopft. Die Philosophie dahinter ist entscheidend, aber auch Nachwehen für uns Angler. Stellt sich jetzt heraus, das dort Medikamenten oder anderen Dingen gearbeitet wurde um so eine "Missgeburt" zu kreieren, wie sieht es dann für Anglers Rufe aus?


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Ja, dir ist das ganz drumherum eine Nummer zu heftig. 
Kann ich verstehen, und da bist du ja auch bei weitem nicht alleine. 

Insgesamt sind solche Gewässer einfach nur die derzeit extremste Ausprägung der "Unnatürlichkeit" - aber selbst die tolllen sogenannten "Wildkarpfen" aus den Donauzuflüssen auf die ich hier vor der Haustüre angeln kann sind am Ende Zuchtfische die von irgendwem irgendwann dort ausgesetzt wurden.

Wo man für sich da die Grenze zieht was man noch akzeptiert und was einem dann zuviel ist muss halt jeder selber entscheiden. 

Man wird aber halt beim Karpfen immer irgendwo einen Kompromiss machen müssen. Wo auf der Skala zwischen "wildem Flussfisch" und "Weltrekordfisch aus dem Betonbecken" der liegt - das muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, dir ist das ganz drumherum eine Nummer zu heftig.
> Kann ich verstehen, und da bist du ja auch bei weitem nicht alleine.
> 
> Insgesamt sind solche Gewässer einfach nur die derzeit extremste Ausprägung der "Unnatürlichkeit" - aber selbst die tolllen sogenannten "Wildkarpfen" aus den Donauzuflüssen auf die ich hier vor der Haustüre angeln kann sind am Ende Zuchtfische die von irgendwem irgendwann dort ausgesetzt wurden.
> ...



So in etwas meine ich das auch. Ich respektiere ja auch den Fang, die Ausdauer, das Wissen dahinter. Nur eben nicht den Fakt als solches, vom Rekord zu sprechen, der mir irgendwie etwas zu verdreht vorkommt.

Faktisch vielschichtig. Es ist ja nicht nur SO oder ANDERS. Aber allein deswegen favorisiere ich weiterhin die Größe, also Länge, eines Fisches, als Maßgabe. Gewicht ist einfach nur leicht Manipulierbar, ob Zucht, Anlange, Mast oder Gewichte im Fisch.

Mich würde eine Analyse über den Fisch aber vielmehr interessieren. Seine Organe, Fleisch und dergleichen. Rücklagerungen von Konservierungsstoffen von Ködern/Futter etc.!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mich würde eine Analyse über den Fisch aber vielmehr interessieren. Seine Organe, Fleisch und dergleichen. Rücklagerungen von Konservierungsstoffen von Ködern/Futter etc.!



Dazu müßte man dann den Fisch entnehmen um ihn untersuchen zu können..spricht gegen die Philosophie von Karpfenanglern, gerade in solchen Anlagen.
Wäre ja ein Kandidat weniger auf den es sich lohnt anzusitzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dazu müßte man dann den Fisch entnehmen um ihn untersuchen zu können..spricht gegen die Philosophie von Karpfenanglern, gerade in solchen Anlagen.
> Wäre ja ein Kandidat weniger auf den es sich lohnt anzusitzen.



Der Fisch wird auch irgendwann sterben. Zumal sicherlich auf eine Probe von Blut oder einem Stück Fleisch so erfolgen könnte. Ich meine, ich habe schon mal gesehen, das mit kleinen Kanülen schon genügend Material für eine Analyse entnommen werden könnte.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Das Vieh ist bestimmt extrem verfettet, die Form eines Käselaibs hat er immerhin schon.
Mich würde auch das Alter interessieren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Fisch wird auch irgendwann sterben.



Klar, aber bis dahin wird allein dieser Fisch genug Leute anziehen, die ihn ans Band kriegen wollen.
Und nur dieses Ziel ist für den Betreiber wichtig, egal ob der Fisch kurz vor ner Herzverfettung steht oder nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Rekord-Bulle, Rekord-Gurke,... nichts davon ist "natürlich" gewachsen.
Und was ist an einer domestizierten Art überhaupt natürlich?

Ist das Rekord-Rotauge aus dem Baggersee xy besser, wenn man weiß, dass auch dieses sich vorwiegend an den Futterplätzen der Carphunters bedient hat?

Wir angeln fast alle in einer Kultur-, nicht Naturlandschaft.
Klar ist dieser Puff was spezielles, trotzdem kommt mir die Diskussion teilweise so vor, als wenn Leute über einen Brandstifter richten, die selbst auch ständig Scheiben einschmeißen.

Ich finde den Fisch "beeindruckend" ("schön" ist was anderes) und allein deshalb kann ich mich an dem Fang erfreuen,
würde es noch mehr tun, wenn ich ihn in den Händen halten würde und hätte sicherlich kein Problem damit, dass ein Foto davon erscheint.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Wahnsinnsfisch....für Einzelne auch schön oder gar traumhaft schön.

Gleichzeitig sollte man aber auch durchaus kritisch darüber nachdenken ob da nicht die Bewunderung von Fischen nach Ihrem Gewicht etwas falsch lenkt.
Der Wunsch nach Rekordfischen nach Gewicht treibt halt seltsame Blühten.
Da sollte man durchaus kritisch sein dürfen, ohne Neid vorgeworfen zu bekommen.
Es ist halt ein Extremfisch aus einem Gewässer, wo man versucht Rekordfische bereit zu halten, weil Kunden dieses wünschen.
Ergo kann man so einen Fang dort auch nicht mit Normalbedingungen vergleichen und sollte auch kritisch die Angaben hinterfragen.
Denn dort bringt eine solche Meldung über einen vorhandenen Rekordfisch sehr viel Geld ein.
Geld macht erfinderisch....da sinkt die Ehrlichkeit und das Verantwortungsgefühl.

Keine Ahnung wie man so einen Fisch hinbekommt.
Viel hochwertiges Futter mag helfen, wenn die Erbanlagen stimmen.
Mann kann sicher auch noch weiter nachhelfen, bei Rekord R.F operierte man da schon mal die Einzelfische um das Größenwachstum zu erreichen. 
Der Traum vom Gewichtsrekord der Fische treibt nun halt seltsame Blühten.
So ähnlich wie beim japanischen Sumo Ringen, fördert man so nicht unbedingt gute Entwicklungen.
Schön und erstrebenswert sind eben Dinge der Betrachtung.
https://www.google.de/search?q=sumo+ringer&dcr=0&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi-urKqqYPXAhUFthoKHdDaBXEQsAQINQ&biw=1821&bih=764#imgrc=hmyAG6DADZWqIM:&spf=1508644170353
Selbst wenn diese Herren nie allgemein als schön betrachtet werden würden, sind sie wenigstens noch extrem sportlich.
So ein Traumfisch aber ist nur Fett.
 Der brauch halt gute Erbanlagen, um das überhaupt zu überleben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Geld macht erfinderisch....da sinkt die Ehrlichkeit und das Verantwortungsgefühl.


Kannste auch anders sehen:
Gerade WEIL damit richtig Geld verdient wird, sind solche 20 Kilo plus Fische, wie da als Untergrenze besetzt werden, aber richtig teuer.

Da wird der Besitzer alles tun, damit die möglichst lange Geld abwerfen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Rekord-Bulle, Rekord-Gurke,... nichts davon ist "natürlich" gewachsen.
> Und was ist an einer domestizierten Art überhaupt natürlich?
> 
> Ist das Rekord-Rotauge aus dem Baggersee xy besser, wenn man weiß, dass auch dieses sich vorwiegend an den Futterplätzen der Carphunters bedient hat?
> ...



Alles schön und gut, aber diesen Karpfen mit einem Rotauge ins Verhältnis zu setzen ist schon Mutig. Ich sehe/höre von Rotaugen bis 3kg schon selten, 2kg sind häufiger. Um mit diesem Fisch zusammen zu kommen, eine Art Vergleich zu bewerkstelligen, müsste ein Rotauge was haben? 5kg?

Des weiteren geht es nicht um den Fänger, nicht um seine Methode, kein Neid, er bekommt doch seine Anerkennung. Warum bist du versucht zu suggerieren das man es nicht gönnen würde?

Ist mir alles zu kurz gedacht. Genmais will auch kein Mensch, aber bei Fisch soll das denken aufhören?


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kannste auch anders sehen:
> Gerade WEIL damit richtig Geld verdient wird, sind solche 20 Kilo plus Fische, wie da als Untergrenze besetzt werden, aber richtig teuer.
> 
> Da wird der Besitzer alles tun, damit die möglichst lange Geld abwerfen.



 Ich verstehe nicht was Du meinst?
 Ich meinte lediglich das Geld da durchaus ein Grund zur Unehrlichkeit bei der Gewichtsangabe aus Werbezwecken sein kann..
 Oder es bei einem Vorzeigefisch auch lohnen kann aus Werbezwecken, diesen wie auch immer mit viel Geld zum Rekordfisch auf zu pumpen.
 Ob der das Gewicht draußen oder im Labor unter Versuchsbedingungen eher kurzfristig erreichte und dann freigesetzt wurde, kann der Fänger nicht wissen.

 Ist so ein bisschen wie bei  wertvollen Kois oder teuren Tunfischen.
 Dem Kunden wird klargemacht wie wertvoll das bisschen Fisch halt ist, wenn vereinzelt Spitzenpreise gezahlt werden.
 Wichtig ist, das man wie auch immer in die Presse kommt um Wahrgenommen zu werden.
 Warum sollte man also nicht 100 000€ in einen Weltrekordkarpfen stecken, Fernsehwerbung z.B ist ungleich teurer.|bigeyes
 Das ist sicher auch der Grund warum die ersten Tune des Jahres schon mal für Millionen Dollar ersteigert werden und sonst viel günstiger eingekauft werden.


----------



## markhunter (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Hallo.
Petri dem Fänger zu dem Fisch.Ob hässlich oder nicht.Auch in so einem Gewässer muss man den Fisch erstmal fangen.Alles richtig.Durch den sehr dichten Besatz mit sehr grossen Fischen,besteht bei der Gewässergrösse,immer eine bessere Chance,als in einem See der nicht besetzt wird.
Und damit sehe ich Gunnars Meinung auch ganz richtig.
Wer es sich leisten kann,und dort fischen will,soll das meiner Meinung nach auch tun.Meins wäre es nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Hallo,

und es ist, unabhängig von den Umständen, m.W. der schwerste mit der Angel gefangene Cyprinus Carpio, der bisher bekannt wurde.

Das war wohl eigentlich der Kern der Meldung.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Auf Grund des Hintergrundes - des Zustandekommens des Gewichtes -  erfolgt innerhalb der Scene KEINE Anerkennung eines Weltrekordes aus diesem Gewässer.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Hallo,

der Begriff "Weltrekord" ist bei Fischen m.W. nicht geschützt.

Wer da was anerkennt und wie man das nennt wird sicher unterschiedlich gehandhabt.

Nur bei der IGFA scheint es da feste Regeln zu geben.

Trotzdem ist mir nicht bekannt, dass jemals ein Karpfen über 49 kg gemeldet wurde.



> des Zustandekommens des Gewichtes


 dürfte in manch anderen Gewässern wohl auch etwas fragwürdig sein.


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Das schlimmste an solchen Gewichts- und Längenrekorden, wie auch immer sie zu Stande gekommen sind, ist das latente Nebengeräusch des "Besseranglertums"!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und es ist, unabhängig von den Umständen, m.W. der schwerste mit der Angel gefangene Cyprinus Carpio, der bisher bekannt wurde.
> 
> Das war wohl eigentlich der Kern der Meldung.



Umstände hin oder her, Gewässer hin oder her...was zählt ist letztlich ein Beweis für die Masse die sie im Video propagieren.
Gewogen wurde der Fisch im Video jedenfalls nicht, von daher null Aussagekraft.
Hätten sie im Video live gewogen und man würde betiteltes Gewicht sehen, klar, alles toll.
So bleibts ein Fisch der groß und schwer war, aber ob der wirklich dieses Gewicht hatte bleibt im Dunklen.


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Naja, groß ist er ja aber ob der auch echte 49kg hat............. 
Rein vom sehen würde ich zehn kilo abziehen.
Wo ist die Waage :q
Im Prinzip ist mir das eh schxxx egal ob Rekord oder nicht. 
Fangen würde ich so einen trotzdem gerne mal, auch wenn der mit der Wampe nicht mehr schön ist :m


----------



## Trollwut (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Schön find ich den Fisch nicht mehr, aber fangen würd ich den trotzdem gern :m
Von daher Petri Heil


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

gut zusammen gefasst - dito ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Immer wieder interessant, dass sowas immer wieder kommt - hier siehe mal aus 2012:
neuer weltrekord karpfen


----------



## sandrino (14. November 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Da fragt man sich schon, wie das Zustande kommt. Ob das mit Gewässerbelastung zu tun hat? Irgendwelche Hormone vielleicht?


----------



## C&R Martin (25. November 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Hmmmm.... Meine Nachrichten sind weg...
Egal.....


----------



## Franz_16 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

Hallo Martin,
kanns sein dass du dich im Thread vertan hast?
Wir hatten ja fast zeitgleich nicht nur den Weltrekordkarpfen sondern auch den 32kg Karpfen aus dem Rhein:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333125&page=3


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen*

aaah, Franz ist der beste - hab mich auch gefragt, was Martin uns sagen will ;-)))


----------

